# "Why Ain't He Dunkin'?" as written by Blake Griffin



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Guys, it’s hurtful. It’s hurtful when you say that I didn’t mean to do this. Just look at me coming out of the huddle, down two with two seconds left on the clock. You can see the game plan right on my face, like “Yeah, I’m about to post up at the three-point line, catch it with my back to the basket at a real funny angle, fake like I’m going to pass it to CP3 (nah, son), spin around behind the line with a hop-step and launch the trey before stumbling back into the front row.”
> 
> Doc always says it. When the game is on the line, you give the ball to Young Fundamentals.
> 
> ...


http://www.theplayerstribune.com/why-aint-he-dunkin/

A really good read.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> When I was staring up at the ceiling, my mind kept switching between sinking the shot and something else. Something more painful. Something that happened three years ago in Golden State.









> Hurtful.


:lol:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

fun stuff


----------

